

Where do mobile payment services (paypal) store money - johannkerr

Thinking of creating a mobile payment service for my country but I'm not entirely sure how the backend financial stuff wo rks for services like paypal (I am a developer) Can someone explain this
======
olegtikhonov
Hi, basically they redirect "you" (as a client) from client's page to their
own servers and there run all relevant stuff, like authorization, for
instance. Don't forget they monitor all your(client's) actions and keep the
history. If something abnormal happens the Hollywood principle begins to work.
However, I think you wanna see PayPall API first. Cheers, Oleg.

